# Hahaha



## longqi (Feb 1, 2013)

Simply awesome result

PHOTOS: Fisherman's boat sunk by huge marlin - Yahoo!7 Sport


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 1, 2013)

How's that for karma? hehehe, at least he's got some photographic evidence of "the one that got away"


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 1, 2013)

Very funny


----------



## joelysmoley (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats my next door neighbours mates boat.


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2013)

ha ha thats crazy those things have soo much power


----------



## longqi (Feb 1, 2013)

Wasnt the fish
With big marlin you want to get fast you bang the boat into reverse as soon as they hit
That way deckie can wrap the trace and skull drag it in

But skipper made a booboo this time
zigged instead of zagged


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 2, 2013)

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 2, 2013)

classic , good to hear they where all alright though , could of been alot worse if the guy with the rod was still strapped into those chair thingys they use , or was he


----------



## animal805 (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 for the Marlin


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 2, 2013)

i read that last night, lol. good on the marlin, nice to see the fish win


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Feb 2, 2013)

Boats are meant to go forward. With the angle of the propeller shaft combined with hard throttle the rear end of the hull gets pulled down deeper and deeper while in reverse gear
... Driver fail !!!


----------



## longqi (Feb 2, 2013)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Boats are meant to go forward. With the angle of the propeller shaft combined with hard throttle the rear end of the hull gets pulled down deeper and deeper while in reverse gear
> ... Driver fail !!!



Was a game boat in Port Stephens a few years ago, maybe 2001??
Set up for a guy to get fly fishing records on marlin
45ft or so
Went backwards faster than it went forwards

They broke just about every fly fishing record they could have
Average length of fight about 30seconds
Technology winning over sport once again


----------

